# Wma results



## craig barnett (Jul 30, 2012)

STARTED CHECKING OUT THE WMA THIS WEEKEND SEEN REAL GOOD SIGN ANYBODY ELSE SCOUTING WMA YET???/


----------



## HCA59 (Jul 30, 2012)

Checked out Horse Creek yesterday. Found some good deer sign, alot of hog sign but no turkeys. Never been without seeing turkeys till yesterday.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 30, 2012)

BF Grant past 2 weekends. Didn't get too deep cause I had the dogs with me and it was just too darn hot


----------



## craig barnett (Aug 3, 2012)

MCGRAW FORD AND RICH MTN LOOKING GOOD. WHO IS HUNTING THESE TWO THIS YEAR.


----------



## REB 73 (Aug 4, 2012)

I wait until small game opens up when i do my scouting
just in case i see a hog want to be able to shoot something.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 4, 2012)

craig barnett said:


> MCGRAW FORD AND RICH MTN LOOKING GOOD. WHO IS HUNTING THESE TWO THIS YEAR.



Have only hunted McGraw one time. Rich Mt. is one I would like to try because I've never hunted in the mountains. I drive through it every time I head over to the Toccoa


----------



## ccutler (Aug 11, 2012)

Where do you find the results of the hunts from previous years on the WMA's


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 11, 2012)

*GON WMA Special*



ccutler said:


> Where do you find the results of the hunts from previous years on the WMA's



August issue of Georgia Outdoor News (GON) page 64.


----------



## Pierre (Aug 20, 2012)

Craig, I scouted Mcgraw Ford on Saturday - found a couple of trails. Still a lot of scoutin to do...!


----------



## BryanGT (Aug 21, 2012)

Ive found a few signs but not where Id like them to be.  Then again being my second season I MAY not know what I'm talking about.  Haha.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 21, 2012)

*What about Clybel?*

I do not see any results in GON page 64 to reflect Clybel.  Anyone know where those may be found.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 21, 2012)

Been scouting all summer.  Have some good areas mapped out, stand locations logged, and I'm ready to go!

Actually pretty excited about it.  I haven't hunted WMA's on a regular basis since I graduated college in 02.

I cut my teeth on them in the 90's and early 2000's.

I dropped one hunting club this year to save some money, and went and scouted some of my old honeyholes, and also have some new areas lined up too.


----------



## craig barnett (Aug 22, 2012)

I WILL BE ON RICH MTN OPENING DAY, LOOKING GOOD FOR KILLING A BEAR THIS YEAR. BE ON MCGRAW FORD AFTER THAT.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 24, 2012)

hog hunted last weekend on horse creek.no luck seen very lil deer sign .and hardly no hogs anywher.going back to flat tub.look for more deer no hogs on it


----------

